# sight fishing & potatoes



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

last year I was fishing a pretty clear lake but there was quite a bit of snow on it. We were sight fishing and a guy passing by stopped and said "years ago we used to cut potatoes into round slices and drop them down the hole, the light would reflect back up like a flashlight and you could see the fish better." I have tried to google this with different key words and have had Zero luck finding anything. Have any of you ever heard of doing this?


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard egg shells

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

A bag of lima beans...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Rice


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I've seen people use canned corn.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty much anything light in color and organic that sinks. Weve used playsand, egg shells, potato peels and pistachio shells. Your just trying to lighten up the bottom. All winter long I keep a egg shell bag going in the kitchen and we always have pistachios in the coop to munch on. Just eat and drop shells as you go. The falling shell somtimes brings in panfish after them.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've always used lima beans. Use a Pvc pipe to get them out passed the edges of your hole and you can see fish coming for a ways.

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

My dad has always sliced potatoes

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Non of this scares the fish? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Doesn't seem to. I only do it when I have to though. Usually seeing pike for sputtering is pretty easy. Haven't done it for perch

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

the potato works so should a piece of white ceramic tile cut in a circle with a ceramic hole saw? and a string put threw the center to lower it down the hole.

even herd of some guys being lazy dumb arses in another state. that used in their shanty maggots on a chunk of rotten meat. the ones that fell off the fish would eat. but they had to rig some thing to keep the hole open with car batteries and a live stock water tank de-icer. that sold at farm supply stores. i am guessing it was a real small version of it. i am sure you could do the same thing with a automatic feeder for like turkeys filling it full of waxies? but got to remember it is illegal to do in Michigan! i wounder if the piece of white tile will work? if you can cut a 6 or 7 inch round one to use down the hole..... any ways best of luck........


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

swaprat said:


> remember it is illegal to do in Michigan!


Does this refer to the dropping of stuff in the lake? or dropping bait in the lake? Not sure i understood.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

swaprat said:


> the potato works so should a piece of white ceramic tile cut in a circle with a ceramic hole saw? and a string put threw the center to lower it down the hole.
> 
> even herd of some guys being lazy dumb arses in another state. that used in their shanty maggots on a chunk of rotten meat. the ones that fell off the fish would eat. but they had to rig some thing to keep the hole open with car batteries and a live stock water tank de-icer. that sold at farm supply stores. i am guessing it was a real small version of it. i am sure you could do the same thing with a automatic feeder for like turkeys filling it full of waxies? but got to remember it is illegal to do in Michigan! i wounder if the piece of white tile will work? if you can cut a 6 or 7 inch round one to use down the hole..... any ways best of luck........


What in the heck are you talking about?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Teddy372 said:


> Does this refer to the dropping of stuff in the lake? or dropping bait in the lake? Not sure i understood.


chumming with bait is illegal in michiagn? cause of vhs!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ih772 said:


> What in the heck are you talking about?


nothing you would under stand!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

vanj85 said:


> I've heard egg shells
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



As a kid we would use these...


----------



## riverfish852 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey ih772, maybe if people could spell, use punctuation right, and put together sentences correctly you would be able to understand them!?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

riverfish852 said:


> Hey ih772, maybe if people could spell, use punctuation right, and put together sentences correctly you would be able to understand them!?



only if he had a point to his question? to broad to general of a question so i know he is just starting **** just like you! like what kind of water heater did they use ? etc... etc... instead of asking a broad question looking like a idiot maybe he should have put a point in there?


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Way back when we used to slice up potatoes when we were spearing for pike.


----------



## riverfish852 (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe he should have put question marks after every sentence even though most aren't questions. Then he would be an idiot like you called him. Nobody is starting stuff just make some sense.


----------

